# Finalmente vou fazer a transição do 1.2 para o 1.4

## PT_LAmb

Ora viva,

É verdade... devo ser quase o único que ainda não tentou a transição do sistema antigo para o novo, isto principalmente porque tive o computador parado uns 3 meses.

Estou a preparar o processo à 3 semanas, já terminei o emerge world -up, já tenho 1.2GBs livres no disco, e já tive durante umas 3 horas a ler os forums, o upgrade guide, e os scripts a que o este se refere.

No entanto fiquei com dúvidas. Principalmente porque o guide foi feito antes do gcc-config ter aparecido (1 semana antes, penso eu).

Então, visto que os scripts do [url=mail:carpaski@gentoo.org]Nick Jones[/url], não têm qualquer interacção com o gcc-config, pode-se cometer o erro de estar a compilar pacotes utilizando o 2.95.3 em vez do 3.2.1, como o script esperaria. No entanto penso que ao mudar o profile do GCC entre o segundo e o terceiro script ("update-step2.sh" e o "update-step3.sh"), o processo resultaria na mesma.

Mas pelo que já percebi no forum, a transição pode ser feita de outra forma, utilizando o gcc-config e o gcc-compat, desde que o "system" (binutils, gcc, etc) seja todo compilado de uma vez só com a versão 3.2.1 do GCC (que teria de ser compilado antes), que o resto do processo se resumiria a um emerge world -e.

Portanto, aqui vai o que estou pensando fazer:

```
emerge sync

emerge world -u

emerge gcc-config -u #Para ter a certeza

emerge gcc-compat

emerge =gcc-3.2.1-r6

rm /etc/make.profile

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-x86-1.4 /etc/make.profile

#editar o make.conf para mudar o CHOST, CFLAGS e CXXFLAGS

gcc-config i586-pc-linux-gnu-3.2.1

export USE="-* build bootstrap"

emerge system -e

unset USE

emerge world -e

emerge unmerge gcc-compat
```

Que me dizem?

Estou-me a esquecer de alguma coisa?

Simplesmente não funciona?

Estou a inventar?  :Very Happy: 

Eu tenho a ideia que o problema da migração é só a fase crítica do emerge -e system que tem de ser toda feita como um pacote monólitico, e que nessa altura não devo ter esperanças de alguma coisa me funcionar para além dos programas que já estão carregados em memória. Mas no entanto não tenho a certeza disto. Alguém me pode confirmar?

Agradecido por qualquer ajuda ou comentário,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

PS - Estou cheio de sono, por isso o meu Português deve estar miserável. As minhas desculpas.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## humpback

Acho que o melhor mesmo é mandares um mail ao caroaski a perguntar.

Eu não conheço o gcc-config.

Depois posta o que ele te disser que eu tambem ainda tenho uma maquina com gentoo 1.2.

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ok... assim até podemos fazer um doc resumido para o resto da comunidade.

Um abraço,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## humpback

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/upgrade-to-gentoo-1.4.xml

Ja existe  :Smile:  E fui eu e  RoadRunner quem escreveu.. Fala com o carpaski a ver se ele acha que se deve alterar alguma coisa.

----------

## PT_LAmb

Ahhh, sim... eu já conhecia. Quando disse fazer um documento, estava-me a referir a completar/substituir esse que já existe.

Um abraço,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

